# Looking for a 1920s or ealier "Rose" tire pump by Frank Rose MFG Co.



## circa1939 (Feb 22, 2009)

The Rose tire pump was made by the Frank Rose Company in nebraska.  I'm looking for a good one that either works or can be made to work with a little elbow grease!

email me at cowboy76@comcast.net with pics and asking price.  Thanks a million guys!


----------

